

Entrepreneurs, you shouldn't hate Qwiki and Mahalo. Here's why. - ashamedlion
http://www.smartlyedu.com/blog/posts/21-the-tech-community-is-quick-to-hate

======
ejwcom
Not really. This is partly a reaction piece to what I posted yesterday, but it
is not "hate" or "envy" to analyze a company's product, its technical basis
(or lack thereof), and discuss it logically. Qwiki has no defensible business
model, no compelling technology, yet gets massively funded anyway. We can all
learn from exploring this.

~~~
ashamedlion
I agree that we can learn from this, but then again Twitter doesn't really
have a defensible business model, yet it is a wonderful product. I do find the
technology to be potentially compelling, as there are many audio-favoring
learners in the world who would much prefer a visual representation. With
work, it could become something more than a picture aggregator and Wikipedia
regurgitator.

